# Babyface!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So... who here is babyfaced? 










Like Michael J Fox, Russell Wong, Keanu Reeves, Leonardo Di Caprio, etc...


































If so, tell of your experience! 

I'll start, I'm babyfaced! Nearing 30 but still look early 20s, if shaved and wearing a cap, I'll look like a teenager bah! Thankfully I have a deep voice / demeanor, good height and physique with piercing eyes to offset it!

Otherwise I'm fked!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow... am I the only one? =O


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to look way under my age. When I was 30 I could have passed for 21. Then I had a child (and a lousy W) and those first few years took their toll on me. Now almost 10 years later I not only caught up but notice I look way older than most of those who are a few years ahead of me, I think I look mid 40's now but I'm only 39. My desk job certainly doesn't work in my favour either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It was a blessing as well as a curse though no? Like, people reckon my daughter is my little sister WTF?! Still get asked for ID! They even have this when buying smokes now:
"If you are fortunate enough to look young for your age, do not be insulted when asked for ID"

Bullsh-t! It's fking insulting alright! 

Besides alot of women hate it! They go for the grizzly bear look! It's bad for first impressions, business wise included 

Might also be a reason why most considered me toy boy material instead of LTR material in the past! Dunno, but tis not cool!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Well.... I WAS babyfacefull at some point.
Not really sure if I still am.

Like... When I was 18 and graduating from HighSchool... Was talking to the lady I was babysitting for that night about graduation. The other lady looked at me and asked , "What high school are you going to go to ?"

Seriously thought I was in 8th grade.

When I was 25, heard comment, they thought I was 'child raped' to have a baby so young... (they thought I was a young teenager).

Young 30's always always carded when going to a bar/club.

When I bought beer last year (I'm 47) I got carded. I asked "seriously?" She said, sorry, we have to card anyone that looks under 35. So that made me feel good. Then, I saw the sign that they carded EVERYONE. So, now I think she was just trying to make me feel good.

I guess it depends if my gray hairs are showing, or if I've recently had a date with the dye bottle.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have alot of gray hairs now too! Also wrinkles when I smile/grin/laugh - but I still get asked for ID *sigh*

Seriously I still can't get over people thinking my daughter is my little sister - WTF!!!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I've never had a baby face and used to be the designated guy to buy alcohol for buddies when we were 17-20 because I looked 25. Now I'm 47 and get carded more often which is annoying. I'm constantly pulling out my licence wonder why in the h3ll it's necessary.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've always had a baby face...

When I was 21, guys thought I was 13.. 

When I was 26 I kept getting kicked out of places that served alcohol.. they'd say that my id must be fake.

Now that I'm 66..... people tell me I look about 40/45... I don't even have any gray hair.... ???????


So I guess it pays off at some point


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Won't be a sailor that's for sure. Sun and wind do a great job of ageing.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

From the neck up, I look my age (mid 40s and up). From the neck down, I could be in my 20's. A weight lifting lifestyle has been good to me. However, no amount of exercise will wipe away the crow's feet lines, grey hairs and other facial signs of age.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband has a baby face and no grey hairs(lucked out in the genes department). People always assume he is the same age as me, even though he is 10 years older. He gets a kick out of it, I just roll my eyes.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I have alot of gray hairs now too! Also wrinkles when I smile/grin/laugh - but I still get asked for ID *sigh*
> 
> Seriously I still can't get over people thinking my daughter is my little sister - WTF!!!


It can't be worse than people asking if your child is your grandchild. Has happened to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha! True true


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

44 and still got some baby face going on.

If I leave a little stubble it helps but not fully.

What really helps is letting my beard grow some. Just as much white as anything else.

I get invited to outings by twenty to 30 year olds often and asked out by women between 20 and 30 as well.

Clean shaven is the worst. No grey hair on my head yet.

Most people say I should be happy about it and a lot of guys actually shake my hand and say good job but I mostly find it annoying.

I think looking older would help a little but I don't think younger women care as much these days.

When I laugh and tell them they should date one of my sons many of them say they like older men.

Marriage saves me! LOL!

Be up to my neck in little girls, so to speak and no insults intended towards young women, if Mrs. Conan ever passed away or left me. Heaven forbid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I've always had a baby face...
> 
> When I was 21, guys thought I was 13..
> 
> ...


I guess I'm in the twilight zone, then. I'm 42, and have always had a very young looking face for my age, but (strangely enough) began going grey at 18. My days of dark hair are long ago in the mirror. lol


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

50 year old woman and STILL get carded from time to time! Hardly baby faced, but fit, trim, can still pass for early 30s on a good day (long blonde ponytail, workout clothes )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

I must be in this group, though if I don't shave and don't get enough sleep for some time, I don't get my ID checked. (To our non-American readers: there are draconian enforcement measures against restaurants in most states to check that a customer is 21, and the test is that if a customer looks to you, subjectively, to be under 30, then their identification needs to be verified. I've seen many debacles with waiters refusing foreign passports, or being unable to read the correct and logical date format of DD/MM/YYYY; or, vice versa, accepting a passport before a person's 21st birthday by misreading the date.) Gray hairs may be about to tip the balance, as my pubic hair is providing a preview.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep...Babyface here too. Hid it behind a goatee for decades and only recently went clean shaven (at the request of my wife after she experienced...the clean shaven feeling...  LOL!). Most believe me to be in my early/mid forties given my youthful appearance and fitness level and playful nature.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha hiding behind facial hair! Guilty! I use an electric shave most of the time so to leave some stubble, otherwise... bah!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm still routinely carded at bars and restaurants, and I was often mistaken for much younger than my age when I was in my 20's and early 30's. I've been told I still look young for my age, but I don't really think so. I'm 38. I think I look about that. I imagine most of the people who claim I look younger are attempting a well-meant compliment. But I don't mind being the age I am, so I don't really mind looking it. 

I'm always astonished at the numbers of men who, in their online dating profiles, claim to look young for their age. Most, frankly, don't. It's pretty rare for me to see pictures of a 45+ year old man and not be able to tell he's 45+. Personally, I don't think there's anything at all wrong with a man looking his age. 

I can see, though, how looking very young might be a detriment for a man in the business world. For some reason, many people seem to associate a little age on a man with increased competence.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a date with the hair-dye bottle tonight.... (or maybe??) Trying to decide if I should finish removing the bad perm first? or Color? They say don't do 2 chemical processes in one week....

my gray's are really showing..... However, if the curl remover also removes some of the hair dye, then I'm kind of wasting that bottle...

Okay, I reasoned it out (thanks TAM!) I will finish fixing the bad perm first, then color next week.

So, I'll look my late 40's this week... and presto, next weekend, Hello early thirties again! LOL.


----------

